# WaKü anschliessen =)



## Daensch (23. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

bin auf bestem Wege mir eine Wasserkühlung zuzulegen.

Meine Frage ist da eigentlich nur noch wie schliesse ich sie am besten an?

Es gilt folgenes zu Kühlen:
CPU
evtl. Spannungswandler (A8N SLI DELUXE)
Northbridge
2x 6600GT

Ich weiss nich genau wie ich das aufteilen soll damit es am effektivsten Arbeitet.

Dachte vielleicht an 2 Kreise, von Pumpe geteilt auf 1WEG: NB -> Spannungswandler -> CPU -> Radiator, und der 2WEG Pumpe -> Graka 1 -> Graka 2 -> Radiator.

Wär nett wenn jmd der etwas Erfahrung in diesen Sachen mit Tipps geben kann =)

mfg

Daensch

Momentane Temperaturen IDLE : CPU 32°C, NB 22°C, Graka1(OriginalLüfter, passt leider nicht der NVSilencer wegen NBKühler) 40°C, Graka 2 27°C


----------



## Caliterra (24. Januar 2006)

Ich kann Dir keine Tipps geben aber ne gute Seite die sich sehr damit beschäftigt.

http://www.meisterkuehler.de/

viel Spass beim basteln.


----------



## Daensch (24. Januar 2006)

Vielen Dank..

Die Seite ist echt sehr hilfreich... etwas wenig unter T&T oder How²s, aber die FAQ ist sehr informativ =)

mfg & dank

Daensch


----------

